# MvC: 3rd Official vape meet ~ Planning and Poll



## Paulie (8/4/15)

Hey all,

After our last successful vape meet in Midrand we had received a few people asking to move the meets to other destinations in JHB so we thought it would be cool to have a poll to see where we could try accommodate some members who want the meet closer to them 

Please vote which area you would prefer so that we can try find the best location for the next Meet thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

We don't need a poll @Paulie - its Pretoria

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/4/15)

Why no Cape Town?


----------



## LandyMan (8/4/15)

I'll leave it to one of the other founding members to explain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (8/4/15)

Fourways and midrand looks strong


----------



## abdul (8/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why no Cape Town?


@Paulie or @free3dom can


----------



## Paulie (8/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why no Cape Town?


Hey there,

Sorry unfortunately this is only for Gauteng members since most of our members are situated there. There are however weekly meets that do happen in cpt and maby you can pm @HPBotha and ask him about this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/15)

What about the west rand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (8/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> What about the west rand


Added

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

What about stinking Durban you sons of bitches!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paulie (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> What about stinking Durban you sons of bitches!


I just spilt my coffee all over myself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Added



Haha you know I was just actually being difficult

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> What about *stinking *Durban you sons of bitches!


Because it stinks?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul (8/4/15)

@Rob Fisher, skipper maybe we will host one just for you when you come up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (8/4/15)

Think Grand Centre Airport is the best place. 
As long as they have enough water for the greeks. Ha ha!

Seriously though, that was such a nice venue. Nice and chilled with lots of space for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul (8/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Think Grand Centre Airport is the best place.
> As long as they have enough water for the greeks. Ha ha!
> 
> Seriously though, that was such a nice venue. Nice and chilled with lots of space for everyone.



Yes "Michelle is very accomodating".

GCA is a lovely venue, but we need to find another place to accommodate the others that cant drive so far


----------



## FireFly (8/4/15)

NEed other Locations... NOt Far Wild West Like @annemarievdh 
Like Somewhere BEtween Clearwater and Cradlestone MAll... or surrounds...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (8/4/15)

FireFly said:


> NEed other Locations... NOt Far Wild West Like @annemarievdh
> Like Somewhere BEtween Clearwater and Cradlestone MAll... or surrounds...



I think the options provide are enough, if we start adding to every-bodies opinion then the list will be huge and everybody will have their own area


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

Seems like for now that Pretoria,Sandton, Kempton/Benoni & Krugersdorp, have to unite under the following:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paulie (8/4/15)

johan said:


> Seems like for now that Pretoria,Sandton, Kempton/Benoni & Krugersdorp, have to unite under the following:
> 
> View attachment 24783


lol Always count on the Irish to Gatecrash the party hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

johan said:


> Seems like for now that Pretoria,Sandton, Kempton/Benoni & Krugersdorp, have to unite under the following:
> 
> View attachment 24783


Not to worry, since Koringberg is not on the list, I have voted for Pretoria.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> Not to worry, since Koringberg is not on the list, I have voted for Pretoria.



Maybe the "Song for Today" should be: "_We are Marching to Pretoria ..._."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/4/15)

Well guys, I don't realy care were the meets are. I just wish I could make it to one.


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Thanks for asking @Paulie
I have voted for Sandton since i am closeby

However I do agree with @Zodd, Grand Central Harvard cafe was a great venue
Whole deck to ourself
Perfect on a good weather day and traffic on a Sunday is not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

